# Sanitize



## Zach (Sep 23, 2014)

I started my first batch of wine on Saturday and will be racking it from my primary to my secondary within a few days and was curious what the best way would be to sanitize my siphon tube, someone told me to use a diluted bleach mixture but im not sure about that, I used to one step cleaner and sanitizer for my primary equipment


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 23, 2014)

Do Not Use Bleach!
Wash with hot water and spray into tube a mix of water and K-Meta. Drain and hang to drip dry. 

Always rinse out after each use. Spray with k-meta prior to use. I then rinse but some don't. 

When you rack for a secondary transfer ALL sediment. Leave a little head space. 

I don't use secondary's but allow to finish in bucket with a loose lid on till. 1.000 then either snap on a lid with airlock or snap on lid then unsnap one clasp. Leave alone a few days. Rack to clear. 

If you rack too soon you may have problems.


----------



## richmke (Sep 24, 2014)

I use Starsan. Mix it up (I do 1/2 gallon at a time). Use whatever siphon/tube/cane you have, and suck it into the secondary. The tube will sanitize in the process, and now you can sanitize the secondary. One further step is to sanitize the outside of the racking cane.

Note: You can store the Starsan mixture in a jug with a screw cap.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 24, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

I'll sometimes spray and sometimes pour, with a funnel attached to the hose, in order to sanitize the siphon hose.


----------



## Zach (Sep 24, 2014)

Is it okay to use the starsan in the inside and spray one step on the outside


----------



## DoctorCAD (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't spray One Step, spray a strong mixture of campden tablets and water, One Step is a cleaner, you should use it for that. 

P.S. the One in One Step indicates that no rinsing is required but I always rinse. One Step flavored wine is not too good.


----------



## Zach (Sep 24, 2014)

I was told that the one step was a sanitizer and cleaner...if not I may have ruined the whole batch from not sanitizing properly


----------



## Zach (Sep 24, 2014)

I was wrong I used easy clean, not one step


----------



## DoctorCAD (Sep 24, 2014)

Zach said:


> I was told that the one step was a sanitizer and cleaner...if not I may have ruined the whole batch from not sanitizing properly



By law, it cannot be called a sanitizer, even though their may be some sanitizing going on. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Zach (Sep 26, 2014)

I bought star san and will be racking from primary to secondary tonight, after I sanitize everything and my carboy do I let air dry or is it okay to use still wet with star san?


----------



## richmke (Sep 26, 2014)

Fill (wet), drain, let it sit for a minute, and you are good to go. Ok to use when still wet.


----------



## Zach (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the help everyone I really appreciate it


----------



## syncnite (Sep 30, 2014)

I'll reiterate what someone else said - do not use bleach. In fact, keep bleach far away from all of your wine making. 

I rack water with PMBS or iodophor from one container to another. It sanitizes the container and the racking cane and tube at the same time. 



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## 4score (Sep 30, 2014)

One other thing....when using Star San you will likely see a lot of bubbles/foam. Do not fear the foam....it's OK. Drain as much off as possible then continue using the apparatus even if some wetness or foam is still present.

I keep a chest cooler full of a few gallons of Star San already mixed and ready to use.


----------



## Floandgary (Sep 30, 2014)

I use the simple "K-Meta sanitizer" @1TBSP/gallon water,,, usually distilled stuff from dehumidifier. Pour in/spray on any equipment prior to use. Rinse all equipment with hot water post use. Bleach or any "non-food-grade" cleaners/disinfectants are no-no's. Consider your own household water. While it may be "safe for human consumption", subtle amounts of chlorines, fluorides, iron, sulpher, etc., may be present in sufficient quantity to have an effect on your product. I believe most Kit wines require the use of a goodly amount of water so a bottled purified/spring product might be a good choice


----------



## richmke (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't know if I would use water from a dehumidifier, unless it is designed to produce potable water.

It is recommended to rinse prior to sanitizing, not after. The rinsing process can reintroduce unwanted germs.


----------

